# Skunk Ape Board



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

get the skunk ape.....such a good board. Have ridden them from Utah to Alaska and the only thing better than the way it rides are the graphics by QUINCY QUIGG


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks can anyone give me a price range around where this particular borad sells for? I found a brand new one for 350 including bindings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

That board is a burly ripping board that destroys anything in it's pathway.

Good choice. You found an '09 for that price?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah whole sale price its really nice i got the bidings mounted yesterday and i cant wait to get it on the mountain.


----------

